# ipw2100 fest im Kernel 2.6.16

## teufel2k

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals versucht, den ipw2100 Treiber fest in den Kernel einzukompilieren. Leider ohne Erfolg. Letzter Versuch war gestern mit dem 2.6.16er Kernel. Leider findet er (verständlicherweise) beim booten die Firmware nicht, da zu dem Zeitpunkt wahrscheinlich die Platte noch nicht gemountet ist oder so. Hat das schonmal irgendwer hinbekommen?

gruß

Teufel2k

P.S. Jetzt läufts als Modul, fänd es aber schöner ihn festeinzukompilieren.

----------

## Romses

Hallo

Ich lade zwar die ipw2100-treiber erst nach dem Booten, aber du kannst versuchen, die Firmware in eine initrd zu packen...

Gruß Romses

----------

## teufel2k

Danke für den Tipp, weißt du / oder jemand anderes zufällig wie man etwas in das initrd packt?

Am besten ohne den Kernel neu kompilieren zu müssen?

Gruß

Teufel2k

----------

